

Sign-up: do quests, get startup mentors - shadowcats
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_4Y9TLBbu_ks9h4GPLmSl-dlaSkZ4a-X41elu715jLY/viewform

======
sharemywin
Can you add a little bit about who you are and how your going to deliver these
mentors? Also, are these quests going to repsect my time?

------
shadowcats
X-post:
[http://firespotting.com/item?id=2055](http://firespotting.com/item?id=2055)

